# Java2UML



## Onnur (1. Apr 2010)

Hey,

kann mir jemand eine gute Software verraten die aus fertigen Java-Code UML Diagramme erstellen kann? Bitte kein Eclipse-Plugin, dies benutze ich nicht. Netbeans hat leider vor einigen Versionen die UML-Unterstützung eingestellt.


----------



## faetzminator (1. Apr 2010)

Du könntest auch Eclipse installieren, nur um die UMLs zu generieren  Da gäbs nämlich wirklich Plugins


----------



## joschu (21. Apr 2010)

Welches Plugin (bzw. welche Plugins) wäre hier denn empfehlenswert?
Suche Zwecks reverse engineering genau solch ein Plugin, dass mir aus einem gegebenen (umfangreichen) Java Quellcode UML-Diagramme erstellen kann.

Anforderungen: Sollte kostenlos sein und mit umfangreicheren Projekten umgehen können.

Danke


----------



## MarderFahrer (21. Apr 2010)

Also ich kann ESSModel empfehlen. 
Ist eine einzelne .exe. Braucht man also nicht installieren.
Außerdem war es mal kommerzielle Software aber mittlerweile wird sie als Open Source über die GPL verteilt. Ich finde die SW macht gaz brauchbare Diagramme.

Hier ein Link: ESS-Model


----------

